# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Выполнение произвольного кода в Adobe Flash Player

## olejah

*12 апреля, 2011*

*Программа:* Adobe Flash Player 10.2.153.1 и более ранние версии. 

*Опасность:* *Критическая* 

Описание: 
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки, которая позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему. Подробности уязвимости не сообщаются.

*Примечание:* уязвимость активно эксплуатируется в настоящее время. 

*URL производителя:* www.adobe.com 

*Решение:* Способов устранения уязвимости не существует в настоящее время.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Vasily utkin

Adobe Flash Player 10.2.159.1
_security bulletin_
*ActiveX*
*Plug-in*

----------

